# Gonna carve a duck



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I am new to woodworking and wanted some advice on some decent hand tools to purchase. 
I have decided to carve a duck or two.
What would I need for this project?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Offhand, I'd guess a bandsaw for rough cutting wood blocks, some heavy gloves, a few wood carving knives, possibly a dremel tool for fine work and a sanding machine....or a LOT if sandpaper..LOL....and a healthy dose of patience...

Sounds like fun...go for it....:cheers:

betcha Youtube has a hunnert instructional videos on it....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

give these folks a call: http://www.texaswoodcarvers.com/

they are up near Magnolia and would have everything you need.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

first you'll need a good pattern (side profile as well as top profile). There are some for free on the web. Then you'll need some stock. I recommend either basswood or Tupelo Gum, both are soft and easy to work with. Then you'll need a band saw, rough out knife, sanding supplies (whether it's rotary or by hand). If you want to forego the pattern and band saw route, you can buy duck blanks, but I always thought that was sorta cheating, but if that works for you, no problem. The rest is easy...just carve away everything that doesn't resemble a duck!! Good luck and keep us posted on the progress.

The folks at Texas Woodcarvers mentioned above are good. If you need more resources, I have tons of supplier info. PM me if you need too.

Happy Carving!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info.
I have viewed some utube videos on carving and getting a general idea of what I need to do. Just have to get some materials. Was gonna do some today but my truck decided it did not want to start this morning. blahh Think it is fuel related.


----------

